# Preamp MIC200



## Carlos Junior (May 12, 2013)

Dear All,

I´m having some difficulties to find MIC800 here in Brazil but I can find MIC200 easily. I would like to know if I can use MIC200 instead of MIC800 to use with REW.

Best Regards,

Carlos


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

It is not a good idea to use a tube preamp for measurement, they add distortion.


----------



## Carlos Junior (May 12, 2013)

Hi JohnM,

Thank you for the answer. I was going to buy this equipment. 

Regards,

Jose Carlos


----------

